# New and considering egg share



## chickof78 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just turned 30, and just started to consider the possibility that in the future I might want kids. In the interests of keeping all my options open I was thinking about egg share and then freezing my eggs (though I understand that embryo freezing has higher success rates). Does anyone have any experience of doing this? Is it possible to specify that you want to donate the shared portion of your eggs to an LGBT couple? I am not ready to have kids right now, and I am not 100% sure I will ever be, but I want to be able to if I do decide that I want them. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice? 

Chickof78


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

sorry i have no experience of this but i know the londons womens clinic does a egg sharing IVF program and is a popular one with the LGBT scene.

you could contact them and see if they can freeze your eggs etc for poss use in the future.

 let us know how you get on!

Em x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi there.

Again, no direct experience, but I doubt very much you'd be able to specify an LGBT recipient, in the same way that other donors aren't able to specify that they WOULDN'T accept an LGBT recipient, or a single mum, or a black recipient etc. I guess the best you can do is pick a clinic that's LGBT friendly, though it's sperm most lesbians are approaching clinics for, not eggs.

You're right that egg freezing is less successful than embryo freezing, but it's tricky, given your circumstances. I'm not sure if all clinics do it, or what the costs may be, so it might be worth approaching the ones you were considering, ask what (if any) their egg share deal is, then putting your idea to them.

Good luck!
Minty


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm sure what you want to do is quite possible.

I eggshared at a clinic in the West Midlands that treats a lot of female same sex couples and being the receiptant was asked to state who I would be happy to donate to such Same sex couples, 40+ or single females, Or whether I wanted to donate to a Man & Woman couple under 40 only etc, I didn't need to specify but the option was there, & was just advised that if i was more 'specific' then I may wait longer for a match as only The 'top 10' on the list are ensured they are ready, I.e test's upto date and funding in place. That is what my clinic do anyway.. But every clinic is different and you are best just to check with one's near yourself.

Egg Share is a wonderful thing to do and the feeling of knowing you have helped another couple/woman is very rewarding and the feeling is unexplanable.x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to add that egg freezing if vitrified is more successful than embryo freezing according to the European clinics that do this- there are a few places in the UK that vitrify eggs.  I was given a 97% chance of the eggs being fine when my last DE cycle was cancelled in Spain due to my lining problems, and I had my known donor there ready to fertilise them, but the clinic said that it was better to freeze them as eggs instead of embryos.

Good luck 
L x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Ah well - just goes to show what I know! Wrong on both counts  
Just shows though that these boards are a great place to come to for advice - there's always someone who's been through it/know's what they're talking about!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yes its true minty!!  when we were choosing our sperm donor at the clinic we were told that the sperm donors could choose if they wanted to donate to same religion, or hetro couples, i think as a donor you can get quite alot of control on who you donate too.  

i guess its good with the non anonymity law, can you imagine if your child wanted to contact his or her donor and he turned out to be a homophobe?

chick of 78 - i know at london womens clinic they dont allow people to egg donate unless they are having treatment themselves because its so invasive.  you are still reasonably young, why dont you try and find out what your fertility levels are to see if there is any rush to preseve your eggs for later... you might find that you are ok for a couple more years.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Good point Aimee - never thought of that. Was thinking of organ donations etc, where you just choose to donate or not with no choosing (unless it's for family). Reassuring though, to think that our kid isn't going to get a horrible homophobic reaction if they contact their donor in 18 years time!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yes exactly!  or some other prejudice!  like my dp is jewish ... what if the donor was antisemtic??  although maybe im overly optamistic that the donors will have thought about that kind of thing ...


----------

